
MPAA Calls SOPA Blackout "Dangerous" - ONE37
http://www.one37.net/blog/2012/1/17/mpaa-calls-sopa-blackout-dangerous.html
======
shmerl
Sure it's dangerous. For MPAA's intents to have low publicity for that bill
that is.

